# Yer mom goes to college!



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

..is what you can say to my dog when you meet him on day. 

Cuz Mouse just got into Towson University 

I'm excited to exploit the student loan system


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats. Whatcha got in mind for studying?


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2011)

Fine Art


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2011)

oh, I got the financial aid statement the other day.. sooo much free moneys. Why the hell doesn't everyone get their asses in college after the age of 24?

$27,740 in grants, scholarships and federal loans. Only about $9000 of that is loans, which I might not even need to take cuz the grants and scholarship will probably cover everything and then some.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 19, 2011)

id be careful about announcing that sort of thing online..cuz u know theres people who lurk or scan this site (cause itz posted often on fark.com) who like to accumulate stuff to talk shit about travelers and houseless and poor people..so dont announce that u used ur getting financial aid via ur dog


----------



## L.C. (Apr 21, 2011)

What are some of the loans and grants that you found. I started on my ba in psychology. I'm 32 and figured it's time for a change. If worse comes to worse it'll be a real expensive rolling paper.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Hrm, I've hot 0 students loans and stuff. I'd say that as far as tuition and books, the think is supposed to cost $18,000 for three years, but I find the most expensive thing is still living expenses. You know, not having the time to earn a lot of money (on in my case choosing not to work at all during les semestre). I've just been getting by working some months in summer and getting a small bursary $300 each year for being low income. Last year I got $800 scholarship money for kickin A at school, hoping to get it against for next semester.

Mouse, awesome that you're deciding to do this. The fact that we get to decide to apply ourselves makes all the diff.

Um, are you sure that the student loan system isn't exploiting you? It might be debt free til you finish school, but once you do, the debts gonna kick in. I'd never study if it required any debt of any sort. I can't even attend school week to week without telling myself that I can quit and bum it whenever I want. For me, debt is worse than prison.


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2011)

I could care less about debt. it's all imaginary money.

the grants and loans are just what I happened to qualify for via the FAFSA. If you're over 24 and broke, they'll hook you up.


----------



## Mike Nobody (May 18, 2011)

I tried going back to school. But, had really bad anxiety attacks and had to leave. Bummer.


----------



## viking (May 18, 2011)

I thought about about finishing high school recently. But apparently it's $500 per class. I need 9 classes. Fuck that.


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2011)

did you look into finical aid?


----------



## plagueship (May 21, 2011)

yeah! i got into my state u recently. i'm getting a full ride because i'm over 24 and wicked smaht. it's the logical time to pick up the next great scam, when you're sick of picking scabs off your scabies and wondering if it's possible to survive on your own vomit. i mean, if you have the chance and i'm sure those of us who do appreciate the fact. whale shrimp, i cannot follow your logic or your grammar. i don't think the fact that a lot of us grow up and go to college eventually like anyone else is either a secret, or shameful...


----------



## viking (May 21, 2011)

Mouse said:


> did you look into finical aid?


 I think it's reimbursement. So I would still need it upfront.


----------



## Needles (May 30, 2011)

I just turned 24 and got approved for federal aid too  time to finish my computer science degree. I'm nervous though, starting to feel trapped already and school hasn't even started yet. I'm trying to transfer to UMBC after I get my AA. Congrads!!


----------

